# Hurry up and wait!



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Well, knowing Bubbles the TBD is coming mid July, we are so anxious for him to get here! It's ok though, because there is so much to do before then, time will fly by, right? We have to:
Fix up first aid kit
Arrange main cage and travel/ sunroom cage
Order supplements
Find seed/ pellet suppliers and order
Finish indoor painting projects
Clean laundry room and sink area to have place to store and wash budgie equipment
Argue over a name
Purchase safe toys and place in cage according to Alex's preferences
Take everything out and rearrange cage according to hubbies' suggestions
Secretly go back and put everything back like it originally was
Distract hubby from looking in cage, then feign ignorance when he notices
Make appointment with avian vet
Make travel arrangements to go get Bubbles
Re-read articles on budgie care and safety

So... We finished everything last night! It must be July, right!
(Looks at calendar. Lays facedown on floor next to empty cage and begins to cry.):crying2:

Hurry up July! I'm running out of things to do here...


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Sound's like your checklist is complete and you are well prepared. It certainly isn't to early to get excited, July is almost here...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Leslie,

I certainly know how hard waiting can be when you are looking forward to something special.

May is close to being over and June will fly by in the wink of an eye.

Try not to wish the time away, be mindful of the blessing of each day and enjoy every moment to the fullest extent. :hug:*


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Jonah and Deborah, you are right- I know it will fly by! It is hard to wait patiently-Alex and I both feel like Christmas is coming! He gets up every morning and asks to see the pictures- so much anticipation


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Hurry*

It would not hurt to read over the info here on TB. Even memorize a few things that seem to pop out. It took me several weeks and I still go back and read again .I love going to lindseys cute little birdies site. The diet she feeds looks like gourmet dining for humans, We are all so happy that Alex is bringing home such a wonderful new companion. This is certainly better than flies and peas and corn to learn genetics!!! Best wishes, Jo Ann:Love birds:


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes, JoAnn- thank goodness for TB articles! They are the best way to pass the time. I just realized that we only know what to do with about half of our first aid kit, so I need to retread the first aid articles for sure! I'm still studying the genetics articles. I just found an online genetics site where kids can make a monster by combining various genes- I think I'm going to get Alex and his buddies together to make monsters as an intro, then start with budgies. So much more fun than pea plants! We also have some bluebird eggs in one of my houses, so that's a welcome distraction! We are excited too, and so thankful for your help! :hug: Now....I have to go see what Lindsey feeds her budgieseep:


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Hurry*

Now That sounds like excellent use of time and resources. You can make food ahead-freeze in ice cube trays-bag and use as needed. does Alex know how to use a food processor or blender?Also check TB items on the same subject. Again nothing keeps a creative mind captive for long. Blessings, J A:Love birds:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sure that July will be here before you know it! 

It sounds almost like Christmas in July  

Remember, anticipating is half of celebrating  

I can't wait to meet Bubbles the Valiant Crusader when he comes! (Ha, just kidding on that last bit of his name )


----------

